# Is the fluval fx4 enough?



## charbel101 (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a water box 72 gallons, waiting to be filles and planted is the fluval fx4 enough


----------



## Aaronious (Oct 20, 2020)

Online Fluval states it will do 700 g/h. which is probably more theoretical but it is almost 10x the turnover of your tank. So actual at full settings is probably closer to 8? with filter media in it. Even if it was less than that you're over the recommended 4x turnover per hour that is recommended. So this filter will work wonderfully for your tank.


----------



## Immortal1 (Feb 18, 2015)

Currently using a FX4 on my standard 75g heavily planted tank with good results (about 1.2 years)


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I've found a stat for the "filtering capacity vs pump capacity" for the FX6, but not the FX4. The FX6 claims 928 gph pump output but says it's able to filter 563 gph. That makes the filtering capacity 61% of the max pumping volume. If the same rate holds true for the FX4 that means it would only put out about 427 gph with clean media. That should still be more than enough for your tank it's about a 5.6X turnover. Youl'll just need to get the flow to the right places. I have an FX6 on my 125g and I've always been happy with it. With an FX4 on 72 gallons you'll have more filter flow per gallon than I have. Looks like you're getting a beautiful tank. Congrats, and keep us posted with lots of pics!


----------



## Tank seeker (Aug 8, 2021)

It kind of depends on your stocking


----------



## minorhero (Mar 28, 2019)

charbel101 said:


> I have a water box 72 gallons, waiting to be filles and planted is the fluval fx4 enough


Should be perfect. Generally you want 4 to 8 times turnover for a planted tank. Much more then that and your plants will take a bit of a beating. Much less and you end up with deadspots. General rule is you take the advertised gallons per hour of any canister filter and divide by half to get real life numbers. You should be happy with the fx4.


----------



## mudbugmike (Jul 14, 2021)

Fx4 seems right for that size but I would personally get to the fx6 if you could. Sorry if this breaks some sort of rule but this video may sway you one way or another -


----------



## vanostav61 (May 8, 2020)

Yes, the FX4 will provide ample flow. But I recommend you a better option. Get a cheaper canister filter and buy a powerful inline pump. Hook up the pump to the outlet and never use the built in water pump, just use the canister to hold the media and let the inline pump move the water. I wish someone gave me this idea two years ago.


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

vanostav61 said:


> Yes, the FX4 will provide ample flow. But I recommend you a better option. Get a cheaper canister filter and buy a powerful inline pump. Hook up the pump to the outlet and never use the built in water pump, just use the canister and let the inline pump move the water. I wish someone gave me this idea two years ago.


Why? Whats the advantage of this over the FX4?


----------



## EmotionalFescue (Jun 24, 2020)

Kubla said:


> Why? Whats the advantage of this over the FX4?


I actually ran a 68g tank this way and would recommend it also. 

Canister filter pumps are designed to move water with the volume of the intake line offsetting the head pressure in the return line. That means they lose GPH pretty easily as you add pressure to the return line, say with a CO2 reactor and sterilizer. Return pumps that can be used in-line withstand these pressures much better.

I'd say this is something to consider if you are going to have things in line after the canister, especially a reactor. If not, the canister will be fine on its own.


----------



## vanostav61 (May 8, 2020)

Kubla said:


> Why? Whats the advantage of this over the FX4?


It will be cheaper, you can get the pump as powerful as you want, and these pumps usually have controller where you can adjust the flow speed.



Amazon.com


----------



## Kubla (Jan 5, 2014)

I run an FX6 and then just have a separate pump like you're describing with a separate intake for the reactor and the heater. I guess if you're using a different canister it might not be an issue, but one of the things I like about my FX6 is it shuts off the pump and burps itself twice a day. Other than that it's real quite and I never have an issue with gas buildup in it.


----------



## vanostav61 (May 8, 2020)

So, what did you pick?


----------

